

Microsoft launches VM Depot to ease Linux deployment on Azure - whelps
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-launches-vm-depot-to-ease-linux-deployment-on-azure-7000009666/

======
pgambling
It cracks me up every time I see a Microsoft+Linux headline.

Are most Azure users running Linux rather than Windows servers?

